# VHS to PC connectors



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Hope this is the right place to post. I'm in the process of transferring the content of videotapes to my PC (recording them) I bought this to try to help me

Amazon.com: Mygica EZgrabber2 USB 2.0 Video Capture Adapter Device, Direct Video Uploading to YouTube, ipod and PSP Conversion, Windows 7 Ready, Convert Home Videos, TV Show or Gameplay to Quality DVDs with a Push on the Button: Electronics

It works fine, though I see there are a few ways to connect my VCR to my PC, component, composite, S-video and HDMI (and coaxial) I'd like to experiment with them. I've been doing some searching, and I've been trying to find a component (including sound) to USB adapter. So, what it would look like is 5 cables, blue, green, red, red and white. Do these exist? I've been trying to find them? HDMI to USB shouldn't be hard to find.

I'm wondering also how it knows what source of input to use. With the EZ grabber it works just fine. All I do is open the interface and press play on the VCR, but I don't see any input device under my computer (I'm using XP) I wonder if I'll have a problem using the component to USB device, how to select which input I want.


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

It all depend on the qulaity you wish to have - bearing in mind that higher quality requires much more money.

The cheapest method to convert is to use a product called EasyCap - these are around £10 and use either S-Video or composite cables. The quality is very tempermental however. I gave used it to record gameplay and some days it is really good (for its price), some days it is aweful.

I do not think you shoud get an HDMI converter as VHS is not in HD and therefore there will be little benefit. You will be spending about three times as much for no increase in quality.

In my opinion, using a composite converter around the £40 mark would give you the desired result for a decent price - try dazzle

I hope I have helped!


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

GreenLightPC said:


> It all depend on the qulaity you wish to have - bearing in mind that higher quality requires much more money.
> 
> The cheapest method to convert is to use a product called EasyCap - these are around £10 and use either S-Video or composite cables. The quality is very tempermental however. I gave used it to record gameplay and some days it is really good (for its price), some days it is aweful.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention this, I found this site EzCAP 148 USB Video Capture Pro | Ebuyer.com Cheap Laptops, Computers and Cheap LCD TVs | Ebuyer.com[/url], if I could only get the links there to work, some of them just don't load, though it may be another issue, viruses or whatnot.

I've never bought anything in a foreign currency. This is the only site I could find selling it. I suppose it would be pretty straightforward, I would just pay the amount in dollars that is equivalent to 25 pounds (and don't you use the Euro now?)


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

here is a better and far cheaper version of what you found on ebuyer... Audio Video Acquisition Card USB Adapter Card: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

I believe this is the same supplier as I used.

You are right, you would pay the equivilent in dollars (subject to the current exchange rate). Therefore, at the time of me posting this, you would pay $10.41 for this product.

If you use this supplier, double check if they ship to where you are.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

GreenLightPC said:


> here is a better and far cheaper version of what you found on ebuyer... Audio Video Acquisition Card USB Adapter Card: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> 
> I believe this is the same supplier as I used.
> 
> ...


I already have a composite/S-video imput one just like that EZgrabber2, I'm looking to get a component one as well.


----------

